# Donation Request threads



## theCaptn' (Mar 14, 2014)

Team - from time to time we learn some members end up in bad or unfortunate situations.

There's a lot of big hearted members willing to help out, however this leaves the forum wide open for unscrupulous and dishonest motherfuckers.

Ask any rep, most sponsors have never ending issues dealing with people trying to rip them off. It happens. Make no mistake, scammers are amongst us.

Unless authorised by admin, donation threads or similar crys for help are forbidden. If you receive a suspicious PM please fwd it - we have ways of investigating.

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 16, 2014)

Can we get on this "Sheriv 's new boobies crowd funding" thread already?

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2014)

What's wrong with the old boobies? Pics tyia


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 16, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with them... shes just like all of us those. Little more here a little less here. If we were chicks we would be thinking the same thing.

But really these donation and sympathy post are getting out of control.   It's creating an environment ripe for scamming and other generally shitty behavior.  Please contact admin or a mod if your believe you have a cause worth addressing to the fine aas abusing folks here.


----------



## Lifter247 (Apr 16, 2014)

always are there "unscrupulous and dishonest motherfuckers" lol


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 16, 2014)

Just a few $$$ more...214.00

Basically, I have -$.97 in my pp acct, and I don't want to deal with putting some of my own money into it.
If someone could donate just a few dollars it would greatly help me a lot. I will be able to make a purchase of some properly dosed, quality gear from a reputable source.

No chance of getting burned, thanx.

gich


----------



## JR. (May 30, 2014)

OMG never really paid attention to much to this. I had no idea this site has an 8 mile!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

